# Any Spurs fans out there?



## Appletree (Dec 8, 2009)

I am trying to find out where all the Spurs fans congregate. I live in Abu Dhabi and have yet to find a supporters club this neck of the woods......I've found a pub with atmosphere, but feel a little bit out of the loop every time they (Spurs) score a goal (and believe me they've scored some fantastic goals so far) and my jeering disturbs the non footie/Spurs supporters.

Written on behalf of my sulking hubby who deserves a break haha! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Silly me. I thought you were talking about the NBA...


----------



## Appletree (Dec 8, 2009)

NBA? What's that in English ...... sorry for my ignorance......!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

NBA = National Basketball Association. XpatUSA thought you were talking about the San Antonio Spurs.

XpatUSA, Appletree is looking for Tottenham Hotspur Football Club who are called the "Spurs".


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would advise going to a Sports bar, where you will surely find other footie fans. In my 2 years here, I have never actually found any supporters club...most fans just head to their local sports bar and watch the game there.

I can't really advise about Abu Dhabi, despite the fact that I work there, I'm not a fan of the place so only ever venture as far as my office! I've been to Coopers in Park Rotana with my colleagues but there was certainly no wild cheering...was so quiet that I actually read my magazine in peace whilst everyone else watched the match quietly.


----------



## Appletree (Dec 8, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> I would advise going to a Sports bar, where you will surely find other footie fans. In my 2 years here, I have never actually found any supporters club...most fans just head to their local sports bar and watch the game there.
> 
> I can't really advise about Abu Dhabi, despite the fact that I work there, I'm not a fan of the place so only ever venture as far as my office! I've been to Coopers in Park Rotana with my colleagues but there was certainly no wild cheering...was so quiet that I actually read my magazine in peace whilst everyone else watched the match quietly.


Thanks Guys,

Yes we had an horrendous drive to Coopers......the road works and lack of signage doesn't help. We went to NRG at Meridian but the atmosohere was not there, but does seem to focus on the American sports (not a critcism). We ate our bar food fast and made our way to Heroes Bar in the basement of the Crown Plaza, Hamdam Street.......I highly recommend it as a bar, the food is good and they put the sound up creating a great atmosphere.......just need the Spurs (yes Tottenham Hotspurs) fans to pour in and make it their AD supporters club home!! My hubby is Scottish, so you don't even have to be a born and bred fan........hahaha!

I also recommend Heroes for the excellent live music! :juggle:


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

I lived in San Antonio for many years and I am a Spurs fan (NBA) so i got excited when i saw the thread but then soon realized you were not talking about basketball. haha


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Im a Wolves fan, I would love to **** up with him, we could talk about them 2 drummings we gave Spurs last season...HAHAHAHA


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

*Reds*



Dozza said:


> Im a Wolves fan, I would love to **** up with him, we could talk about them 2 drummings we gave Spurs last season...HAHAHAHA



I'm a Liverpool fan and am looking for bars where the games are telecast.

I'm in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

lol...I thought the exact same thing as you! I can't tell you how many times I have watched a Spurs game in the last 5-10 years in the middle of the night because I was in Europe or somewhere else...ok, so I only do that during the playoff's mostly.

I come to Dubai and we will watch them hang the Lakers and the Mavs in the playoffs!



Matt2234 said:


> I lived in San Antonio for many years and I am a Spurs fan (NBA) so i got excited when i saw the thread but then soon realized you were not talking about basketball. haha


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> I'm a Liverpool fan and am looking for bars where the games are telecast.
> 
> I'm in Abu Dhabi.


The Habtoor in the marina, is the official bar for the Liverpool supporters.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Dozza said:


> Im a Wolves fan, I would love to **** up with him, we could talk about them 2 drummings we gave Spurs last season...HAHAHAHA


Haha didnt think they let Dingles in Duba 

TBF good result last week against the bluenoses and a tough one this week against the Baggies. I will say this quietly and with some embarressment but i'm a Saddler.:redface:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Appletree said:


> I am trying to find out where all the Spurs fans congregate. I live in Abu Dhabi and have yet to find a supporters club this neck of the woods......I've found a pub with atmosphere, but feel a little bit out of the loop every time they (Spurs) score a goal (and believe me they've scored some fantastic goals so far) and my jeering disturbs the non footie/Spurs supporters.
> 
> Written on behalf of my sulking hubby who deserves a break haha! :clap2::clap2:


Isn't being Jewish not recommended in UAE???


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

As an Aberdeen fan I'm looking for somewhere where there is absolutely no chance of any of their games being shown..


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Laowei said:


> Haha didnt think they let Dingles in Duba
> 
> TBF good result last week against the bluenoses and a tough one this week against the Baggies. I will say this quietly and with some embarressment but i'm a Saddler.:redface:


:sorry: - Gota feel sorry for ya! LOL


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

andy capp said:


> isn't being jewish not recommended in uae???


lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dozza said:


> lol


I try, god knows i try....

But me though, being a Toon fan, well, I obviously know nothing about football...


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

No! Only us suffering Chelsea fans


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thunderbird1 said:


> No! Only us suffering Chelsea fans


We're your bogey team, beat you and drawn with you this season so far, last game to go at SB, it's the next off final game of the season, you might very well need the points...

Bit like West Ham are Man U's bad team - i love the Hammers....


----------



## Chris78 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm a Celtic fan moving out to Dubai early April. One of the top priority's will be finding a place to watch the games....so if anyone has any tips would be most gratefull.

@ FurryBoots - We could meet up whenever Celtic or Aberdeen are playing Rangers...If nothing else we will at least have a dislike of them in common


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Chris78 said:


> I'm a Celtic fan moving out to Dubai early April. One of the top priority's will be finding a place to watch the games....so if anyone has any tips would be most gratefull.
> 
> @ FurryBoots - We could meet up whenever Celtic or Aberdeen are playing Rangers...If nothing else we will at least have a dislike of them in common


Dubliners at Le Meridien Hotel is where the Dubai Hoops meet. I can sort you out with the contact for the El Presidente if you like.
I don't think I am mentally ready to watch another Aberdeen v Celtic match after the last one.....


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nothing can save the ammers, They deserve relegation for sacking Franco Zola and putting a manager with no history or talent in charge (firm but fair me thinks). Ammers fans out there, tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

UP THE WOLVES - Thats all ive got to say, after all, someone as to support them!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dozza said:


> UP THE WOLVES - Thats all ive got to say, after all, someone as to support them!


Boing Boing.....

(Bloody tatters....)


----------



## Chris78 (Dec 14, 2010)

furryboots said:


> Dubliners at Le Meridien Hotel is where the Dubai Hoops meet. I can sort you out with the contact for the El Presidente if you like.
> I don't think I am mentally ready to watch another Aberdeen v Celtic match after the last one.....


That would be magic - cheers !


----------



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Will hopefully be able to share a beer with a few of you whilst watching a game! Massive Man City fan here, and yes, i supported them when they were rubbish and had no money! And whilst were by no means great at the minute.....we do have money!!! ha ha!!!


----------



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

ooh I used to live directly opposite the stadium, Loved the cheering and love the club to bits!!


----------

